
What’s the best way to spend $20,000 to help the common good? - robertwiblin
https://80000hours.org/2015/06/whats-the-best-way-to-spend-20000-to-help-the-common/
======
corpMaverick
The life satisfaction chart is what caught my eye.

Everyday I am more convinced that the high real state prices are eating away a
lot of the income in the economy. Prices are not to bad in median cities with
houses around $150k, but most larger cities start around $250k. This is income
that cannot be used to buy other things. But the prevailing mindset requires
you to have a lot of space between your family and your neighbors. Which IMHO
is unsustainable.

~~~
quuquuquu
Isn't that crazy?

And many jobs that lead to personal financial gain very rapidly are
concentrated in and around city centers.

This means that most people are playing the 250k+ game and not the 150k game.

And all they are doing is bidding on how close they want to live to work
usually.

Now imagine all of the good things you could put that money towards that isn't
just rent-seeking.

Things that will result in wealth/value creation (better medicine, better
technology, higher median net worth).

And then cry a little inside, because despite the technology existing for many
people to work remotely, the 500 companies who control most of the world's
wealth generally don't allow it.

------
bangurhead
spend 20k on btc, hold for future orders

